# utf-8 e il simbolo dell'euro - font per la console

## mirtexxan

Ciao ragazzi! Sono un nuovo utente del forum, ma già da tempo cultore di Gentoo.

Ho una questione riguardante un fastidioso problemino con la codifica utf-8 ed il simbolo dell'euro.

Posto che dopo mille bestemmie sono riuscito ad implementare tutto correttamente (anche seguendo alcuni topic di questo forum), mi rimane un piccolo problemino.

Nelle console "stupide" (quindi non xterm o simili) ho caricato quello che sembra essere l'unico font che traduce correttamente la codifica utf-8, ovvero

LatArCyrHeb-16, che non mi dà nessun problema nelle pagine del man (altri font non mi visualizzavano correttamente i trattini - o gli apostrofi '), mi visualizza correttamente tutte le lettere accentate, ma non ha il font per il simbolo dell'euro,

Lo so che è una sciocchezza ma sono un perfezionista e mi chiedevo se conosceste un font che abbia tutti gli indubbi vantaggi di quello che uso adesso ma che visualizzi anche €.

Oppure, in alternativa, se potreste darmi una mano per modificare un consolefont già esistente.

Ringrazio in anticipo tutti per l'aiuto.

Mirto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Benvenuto!

Hai già letto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml e http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap7 ?

----------

## djinnZ

le variabili UNICODE in rc.conf e CONSOLETRANSLATION in consolefont come sono impostate? Hai configurato tutto (locale.gen , locales etc.)?

prova lat0-16 come font.

----------

## mirtexxan

Grazie ragazzi delle risposte puntuali e del benvenuto.

 *Quote:*   

> Hai già letto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml e http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap7 ?

 

I suddetti manuali li ho letti e li ho seguiti per quanto mi serviva. In rc.conf:

```
UNICODE = yes

```

Mentre in /etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```
CONSOLEFONT="LatArCyrHeb-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

I locali sono a posto. Lang e i vari Lc sono tutti settati a it_IT.UTF-8 come da guida.

Comunque vi ripeto per il resto tutto funziona alla perfezione, i documenti che salvo sono utf-8, visualizzo tutti i caratteri accentati senza errori compreso anche il man (ma ho dovuto installare man-db).

Il problema è che non trovo un font che mi visualizzi il simbolino dell'euro,

Lat9w-16 ce l'ha ma credo segue 8859-15.

 *Quote:*   

> prova lat0-16 come font.

 

lat0-16 ha gli stessi problemi di lat9w-16: mi sbaglia la visualizzazione dei trattini e degli apostrofi (per intenderci " ' " e " - ") nelle pagine del manuale.

Qualche altra idea?

Si può personalizzare il proprio font di caratteri magari aggiungendo a mano il simbolino dell'euro?

Grazie ancora

Mirto

----------

## lsegalla

Io mi sto configurando UTF8 e dopo aver letto questa guida:

mi sono bloccato al punto dove si chiede di ricompilare il kernel così

```

Codice 3.1: Configurazione del Kernel per UTF-8 NLS

File Systems -->

  Native Language Support -->

    (utf8) Default NLS Option

    <*> NLS UTF8

    ( <*> anche altri set di caratteri che sono utilizzati nei filesystem FAT e nei CD-ROM Joilet.)

```

Ma io nel kernel come Default option mi ritrovo non selezionabile e predefinita una ISO8859-1

Forse è perchè dopo aver sistemato locale devo riemergere le sorgenti ?

Io ho appena seguito le istruzioni per configurare locale e poi mi son fermato a quel punto della guida...   boh...

----------

